# ACPI Interpreter delay during boot

## skiwarz

During the boot process, I'm noticing a 6-second delay in dmesg, followed by "ACPI: Interpreter enabled" I don't see any errors, and everything works just fine after I boot. But still, a delay is a sign SOMETHING might not be right. Here's my dmesg output:

```
[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.000000] Linux version 4.4.39-gentoo (root@xxxx) (gcc version 4.9.4 (Gentoo 4.9.4 p1.0, pie-0.6.4) ) #3 SMP Mon Jan 16 14:32:50 EST 2017

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/kernel-4.4.39-gentoo root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 ro

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Legacy x87 FPU detected.

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Using 'lazy' FPU context switches.

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000006efff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000006f000-0x000000000006ffff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000070000-0x0000000000084fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000085000-0x0000000000086fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000087000-0x0000000000087fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000088000-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x000000001effffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000001f000000-0x000000001f0fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000001f100000-0x000000001fffffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000020000000-0x00000000200fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000020100000-0x0000000075867fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000075868000-0x0000000075892fff] type 20

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000075893000-0x0000000078892fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000078893000-0x0000000078922fff] type 20

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000078923000-0x00000000791a2fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000791a3000-0x00000000792a2fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000792a3000-0x00000000792e2fff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000792e3000-0x0000000079ffffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000e00f8000-0x00000000e00f8fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed01000-0x00000000fed01fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ffb80000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] efi: EFI v2.40 by INSYDE Corp.

[    0.000000] efi:  ACPI 2.0=0x792e2014  ESRT=0x789cb318  SMBIOS=0x78a6f000 

[    0.000000] esrt: Reserving ESRT space from 0x00000000789cb318 to 0x00000000789cb350.

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.7 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: Hewlett-Packard HP Stream Notebook PC 11/8023, BIOS F.08 12/26/2014

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x7a000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 0FFC00000 mask FFFC00000 write-protect

[    0.000000]   1 base 000000000 mask F80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 base 07C000000 mask FFC000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   3 base 07B000000 mask FFF000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   4 base 07AE00000 mask FFFE00000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] x86/PAT: Configuration [0-7]: WB  WC  UC- UC  WB  WC  UC- WT  

[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff88000007b000] 7b000 size 24576

[    0.000000] BRK [0x02a88000, 0x02a88fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x02a89000, 0x02a89fff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x02a8a000, 0x02a8afff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x02a8b000, 0x02a8bfff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x02a8c000, 0x02a8cfff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] BRK [0x02a8d000, 0x02a8dfff] PGTABLE

[    0.000000] ACPI: Early table checksum verification disabled

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 0x00000000792E2014 000024 (v02 HPQOEM)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 0x00000000792E2120 0000AC (v01 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 00000003      01000013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 0x00000000792DF000 00010C (v05 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 00000003 HP   00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 0x00000000792CE000 00BB59 (v02 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 00000003 ACPI 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 0x000000007926A000 000040

[    0.000000] ACPI: UEFI 0x00000000792E1000 000236 (v01 HPQOEM 8023     00000001 HP   00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MSDM 0x00000000792E0000 000055 (v03 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 00000001 HP   00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 0x00000000792DE000 000038 (v01 HPQOEM 8023     00000003 HP   00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LPIT 0x00000000792DD000 000104 (v01 HPQOEM 8023     00000003 HP   00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 0x00000000792DC000 000084 (v03 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 00000003 HP   00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 0x00000000792DB000 00003C (v01 HPQOEM 8023     00000003 HP   00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000792DA000 00053B (v01 HPQOEM 8023     00000003 INTL 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000792CC000 0010A6 (v01 HPQOEM 8023     00000003 INTL 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000792CB000 000763 (v01 HPQOEM 8023     00003000 INTL 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000792CA000 000290 (v01 HPQOEM 8023     00003000 INTL 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000792C9000 00017A (v01 HPQOEM 8023     00003000 INTL 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: UEFI 0x00000000792C8000 000042 (v01 HPQOEM 8023     00000000 HP   00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000792C2000 005E55 (v01 HPQOEM 8023     00001000 INTL 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000792C1000 0002F5 (v01 HPQOEM 8023     00001000 INTL 00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FPDT 0x00000000792C0000 000044 (v01 HPQOEM SLIC-MPC 00000002 HP   00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BGRT 0x00000000792BF000 000038 (v01 HPQOEM 8023     00000001 HP   00040000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x0000000079ffffff]

[    0.000000] NODE_DATA(0) allocated [mem 0x784a7000-0x784aafff]

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x0000000000ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x0000000001000000-0x0000000079ffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   empty

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x000000000006efff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000070000-0x0000000000084fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000087000-0x0000000000087fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x000000001effffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x000000001f100000-0x000000001fffffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000020100000-0x0000000075867fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x0000000075893000-0x0000000078892fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00000000792e3000-0x0000000079ffffff]

[    0.000000] Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x0000000000001000-0x0000000079ffffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 496393

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 23 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3972 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 7744 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 492421 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] x86/hpet: Will disable the HPET for this platform because it's not reliable

[    0.000000] Reserving Intel graphics stolen memory at 0x7b000000-0x7effffff

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high level lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high level lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high level lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x04] high level lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-86

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] smpboot: Allowing 4 CPUs, 2 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0x7f000000-0xe00f7fff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] clocksource: refined-jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 1910969940391419 ns

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:64 nr_cpumask_bits:64 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 32 pages/cpu @ffff880076600000 s91160 r8192 d31720 u524288

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s91160 r8192 d31720 u524288 alloc=1*2097152

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 488562

[    0.000000] Policy zone: DMA32

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/kernel-4.4.39-gentoo root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 ro

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

[    0.000000] Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

[    0.000000] Memory: 1891620K/1985572K available (11443K kernel code, 1478K rwdata, 4044K rodata, 1128K init, 820K bss, 93952K reserved, 0K cma-reserved)

[    0.000000] SLUB: HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=4, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000]    Build-time adjustment of leaf fanout to 64.

[    0.000000]    RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=64 to nr_cpu_ids=4.

[    0.000000] RCU: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=64, nr_cpu_ids=4

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:1024 16

[    0.000000] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] Maximum core-clock to bus-clock ratio: 0x1a

[    0.000000] Resolved frequency ID: 0, frequency: 83200 KHz

[    0.000000] TSC runs at 2163200 KHz

[    0.000000] lapic_timer_frequency = 83200

[    0.000000] tsc: Detected 2163.200 MHz processor

[    0.000029] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4326.40 BogoMIPS (lpj=2163200)

[    0.000041] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.000051] ACPI: Core revision 20150930

[    0.023455] ACPI: 8 ACPI AML tables successfully acquired and loaded

[    0.024532] Security Framework initialized

[    0.024546] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.024560] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.024755] Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.025647] Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.026109] Mount-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.026124] Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.026428] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.026458] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.026465] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.026473] ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'performance'

[    0.026479] ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_energy_perf_policy(8)

[    0.031273] mce: CPU supports 6 MCE banks

[    0.031286] CPU0: Thermal monitoring handled by SMI

[    0.031290] process: using mwait in idle threads

[    0.031300] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 48, 2MB 0, 4MB 0

[    0.031306] Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 128, 2MB 16, 4MB 16, 1GB 0

[    0.031672] Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 40K (ffffffff821b0000 - ffffffff821ba000)

[    0.035826] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.045857] TSC deadline timer enabled

[    0.045863] smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  N2840  @ 2.16GHz (family: 0x6, model: 0x37, stepping: 0x8)

[    0.045914] Performance Events: PEBS fmt2+, 8-deep LBR, Silvermont events, full-width counters, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.045938] ... version:                3

[    0.045944] ... bit width:              40

[    0.045949] ... generic registers:      2

[    0.045955] ... value mask:             000000ffffffffff

[    0.045960] ... max period:             0000007fffffffff

[    0.045966] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.045971] ... event mask:             0000000700000003

[    0.046504] x86: Booting SMP configuration:

[    0.046513] .... node  #0, CPUs:      #1

[    0.051416] CPU1: Thermal monitoring handled by SMI

[    0.053493] x86: Booted up 1 node, 2 CPUs

[    0.053509] smpboot: Total of 2 processors activated (8652.80 BogoMIPS)

[    0.053934] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.054324] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0x0006f000-0x0006ffff] (4096 bytes)

[    0.054336] PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0x791a3000-0x792a2fff] (1048576 bytes)

[    0.054513] clocksource: jiffies: mask: 0xffffffff max_cycles: 0xffffffff, max_idle_ns: 1911260446275000 ns

[    0.054642] pinctrl core: initialized pinctrl subsystem

[    0.054739] RTC time:  5:11:44, date: 01/22/17

[    0.054979] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.059498] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.061492] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.061585] ACPI: bus type PCI registered

[    0.061711] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.061724] PCI: not using MMCONFIG

[    0.061730] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.073151] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.073163] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.073170] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.073175] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.088361] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.088383] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF880076017800 000440 (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Ist  00003000 INTL 20130117)

[    0.089510] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.089526] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF8800795D8000 000433 (v01 PmRef  Cpu0Cst  00003001 INTL 20130117)

[    0.091039] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.091054] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF88007343BE00 00015F (v01 PmRef  ApIst    00003000 INTL 20130117)

[    0.092147] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.092161] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF88007948F0C0 00008D (v01 PmRef  ApCst    00003000 INTL 20130117)

[    0.093752] ACPI : EC: EC started

[    6.114452] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    6.114487] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S5)

[    6.114495] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    6.114574] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    6.115445] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff] reserved in ACPI motherboard resources

[    6.115470] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    6.120979] ACPI: Power Resource [USBC] (on)

[    6.125489] ACPI: Power Resource [PLPE] (on)

[    6.125847] ACPI: Power Resource [PLPE] (on)

[    6.131488] ACPI: Power Resource [CLK0] (on)

[    6.131583] ACPI: Power Resource [CLK1] (on)

[    6.203082] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-ff])

[    6.203101] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedConfig ASPM ClockPM Segments MSI]

[    6.203185] \_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID

[    6.203188] _OSC request data:1 1f 0 

[    6.203196] acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC failed (AE_ERROR); disabling ASPM

[    6.203223] acpi PNP0A08:00: [Firmware Info]: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] only partially covers this bridge

[    6.203526] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    6.203536] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0070-0x0077]

[    6.203544] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x006f window]

[    6.203552] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0078-0x0cf7 window]

[    6.203559] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    6.203567] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    6.203577] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff window]

[    6.203587] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff window]

[    6.203598] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x90c00000-0x90ffffff window]

[    6.203608] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x80000000-0x907ffffe window]

[    6.203619] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-ff]

[    6.203636] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:0f00] type 00 class 0x060000

[    6.203824] pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:0f31] type 00 class 0x030000

[    6.203845] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0x90000000-0x903fffff]

[    6.203857] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0x80000000-0x8fffffff pref]

[    6.203869] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x20: [io  0x1050-0x1057]

[    6.204040] pci 0000:00:14.0: [8086:0f35] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[    6.204068] pci 0000:00:14.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0x90700000-0x9070ffff 64bit]

[    6.204122] pci 0000:00:14.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    6.204224] pci 0000:00:14.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    6.204316] pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:0f18] type 00 class 0x108000

[    6.204358] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0x90600000-0x906fffff]

[    6.204373] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 0x14: [mem 0x90500000-0x905fffff]

[    6.204466] pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot

[    6.204614] pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:0f04] type 00 class 0x040300

[    6.204647] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0x90710000-0x90713fff 64bit]

[    6.204719] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    6.204859] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:0f48] type 01 class 0x060400

[    6.204923] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    6.204999] pci 0000:00:1c.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    6.205086] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:0f1c] type 00 class 0x060100

[    6.205292] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:0f12] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    6.205341] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x10: [mem 0x90718000-0x9071801f]

[    6.205414] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x20: [io  0x1000-0x101f]

[    6.205717] pci 0000:01:00.0: [14e4:4365] type 00 class 0x028000

[    6.205765] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0x90400000-0x90407fff 64bit]

[    6.205882] pci 0000:01:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    6.205886] pci 0000:01:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    6.205942] pci 0000:01:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    6.207742] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    6.207755] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x90400000-0x904fffff]

[    6.208839] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    6.208972] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    6.209100] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    6.209228] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    6.209356] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    6.209485] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    6.209617] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    6.209759] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    6.212667] ACPI: Enabled 7 GPEs in block 00 to 3F

[    6.212983] ACPI : EC: GPE = 0x18, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    6.213198] vgaarb: setting as boot device: PCI:0000:00:02.0

[    6.213208] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    6.213220] vgaarb: loaded

[    6.213226] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:00:02.0

[    6.213566] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    6.213714] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    6.213801] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    6.213863] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    6.213893] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    6.213926] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    6.218992] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[    6.219004] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[    6.219029] PTP clock support registered

[    6.219361] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    6.219419] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    6.220879] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    6.220936] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0006f000-0x0006ffff]

[    6.220940] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x00085000-0x0008ffff]

[    6.220942] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x00088000-0x0008ffff]

[    6.220945] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x1f000000-0x1fffffff]

[    6.220947] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x75868000-0x77ffffff]

[    6.220950] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x78893000-0x7bffffff]

[    6.220953] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x7a000000-0x7bffffff]

[    6.221185] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.21

[    6.221209] NET: Registered protocol family 31

[    6.221216] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[    6.221225] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[    6.221233] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

[    6.221247] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

[    6.221431] NetLabel: Initializing

[    6.221439] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    6.221445] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    6.221468] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    6.221626] amd_nb: Cannot enumerate AMD northbridges

[    6.221654] clocksource: Switched to clocksource refined-jiffies

[    6.235551] FS-Cache: Loaded

[    6.239543] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    6.239654] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    6.240243] system 00:01: [io  0x0680-0x069f] has been reserved

[    6.240255] system 00:01: [io  0x0400-0x047f] has been reserved

[    6.240263] system 00:01: [io  0x0500-0x05fe] has been reserved

[    6.240270] system 00:01: [io  0x0600-0x061f] has been reserved

[    6.240281] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff] has been reserved

[    6.240292] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    6.240407] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs HPQ8001 PNP0303 (active)

[    6.241095] system 00:03: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] could not be reserved

[    6.241106] system 00:03: [mem 0xfed01000-0xfed01fff] has been reserved

[    6.241114] system 00:03: [mem 0xfed03000-0xfed03fff] has been reserved

[    6.241122] system 00:03: [mem 0xfed04000-0xfed04fff] has been reserved

[    6.241131] system 00:03: [mem 0xfed0c000-0xfed0ffff] could not be reserved

[    6.241139] system 00:03: [mem 0xfed08000-0xfed08fff] has been reserved

[    6.241147] system 00:03: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1cfff] has been reserved

[    6.241155] system 00:03: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] has been reserved

[    6.241163] system 00:03: [mem 0xfef00000-0xfeffffff] has been reserved

[    6.241173] system 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    6.242993] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 4 devices

[    6.247617] clocksource: acpi_pm: mask: 0xffffff max_cycles: 0xffffff, max_idle_ns: 2085701024 ns

[    6.247651] clocksource: Switched to clocksource acpi_pm

[    6.247771] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    6.247783] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x90400000-0x904fffff]

[    6.247797] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0070-0x0077]

[    6.247801] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0000-0x006f window]

[    6.247805] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [io  0x0078-0x0cf7 window]

[    6.247808] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    6.247812] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    6.247815] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000c0000-0x000dffff window]

[    6.247819] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff window]

[    6.247823] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 11 [mem 0x90c00000-0x90ffffff window]

[    6.247827] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 12 [mem 0x80000000-0x907ffffe window]

[    6.247830] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0x90400000-0x904fffff]

[    6.247877] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    6.248137] TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    6.248213] TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    6.248292] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

[    6.248348] UDP hash table entries: 1024 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    6.248408] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 1024 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    6.248504] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    6.248707] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    6.248715] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    6.248721] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    6.248726] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    6.248750] pci 0000:00:02.0: Video device with shadowed ROM

[    6.249092] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    6.249752] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    6.250287] futex hash table entries: 1024 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

[    6.250339] audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)

[    6.250363] audit: type=2000 audit(1485061910.232:1): initialized

[    6.250960] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    6.254891] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.6.0

[    6.254979] VFS: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    6.256060] NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

[    6.256087] Key type id_resolver registered

[    6.256093] Key type id_legacy registered

[    6.256317] Key type cifs.idmap registered

[    6.256329] ntfs: driver 2.1.32 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

[    6.256522] fuse init (API version 7.23)

[    6.257034] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

[    6.259771] SGI XFS with security attributes, no debug enabled

[    6.260377] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    6.262894] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 251)

[    6.262913] io scheduler noop registered

[    6.262922] io scheduler deadline registered

[    6.262940] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    6.263369] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    6.263395] pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4

[    6.263495] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    6.528254] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4, base_baud = 115200) is a 16550A

[    6.528920] hpet: number irqs doesn't agree with number of timers

[    6.529057] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    6.529160] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    6.529284] efifb: probing for efifb

[    6.529308] efifb: framebuffer at 0x80000000, mapped to 0xffffc90001000000, using 4160k, total 4160k

[    6.529318] efifb: mode is 1366x768x32, linelength=5504, pages=1

[    6.529324] efifb: scrolling: redraw

[    6.529331] efifb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

[    6.535966] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 170x48

[    6.541859] fb0: EFI VGA frame buffer device

[    6.542688] ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

[    6.542886] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

[    6.543216] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

[    6.543332] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    6.543416] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    6.543550] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

[    6.543625] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    6.543945] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    6.543954] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[    6.543969] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    6.554793] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    6.554856] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (47 C)

[    6.555047] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    6.555098] drm/i810 does not support SMP

[    6.556188] [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 2048M

[    6.556252] checking generic (80000000 410000) vs hw (80000000 10000000)

[    6.556254] fb: switching to inteldrmfb from EFI VGA

[    6.556339] Console: switching to colour dummy device 80x25

[    6.556447] [drm] Replacing VGA console driver

[    6.556739] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    6.556747] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    6.614445] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    6.618284] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem

[    6.649967] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    6.650434] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input3

[    6.650501] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20151010 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    6.650600] Failed to find cpu0 device node

[    6.650607] Unable to detect cache hierarchy from DT for CPU 0

[    6.653062] loop: module loaded

[    6.653496] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

[    6.653539] ide-gd driver 1.18

[    6.653586] hp_sw: device handler registered

[    6.653890] tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

[    6.653898] tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

[    6.654034] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

[    6.654041] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    6.654075] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    6.654083] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    6.654116] sky2: driver version 1.30

[    6.654214] ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, git-1.2.2

[    6.654222] ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

[    6.654259] ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2kdmpr

[    6.654269] ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

[    6.654359] libipw: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

[    6.654366] libipw: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

[    6.654489] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    6.654498] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    6.654533] ehci-platform: EHCI generic platform driver

[    6.654579] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    6.654592] ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver

[    6.654623] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    6.654884] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    6.654985] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    6.656096] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: hcc params 0x200077c1 hci version 0x100 quirks 0x00009810

[    6.656111] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    6.656235] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    6.656244] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    6.656254] usb usb1: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    6.656261] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.39-gentoo xhci-hcd

[    6.656268] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    6.656532] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    6.656553] hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    6.657351] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    6.657524] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    6.657607] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[    6.657616] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    6.657626] usb usb2: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    6.657632] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 4.4.39-gentoo xhci-hcd

[    6.657639] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    6.657887] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    6.657906] hub 2-0:1.0: 1 port detected

[    6.658231] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    6.658263] usbcore: registered new interface driver uas

[    6.658362] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    6.658395] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-alauda

[    6.658424] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-cypress

[    6.658452] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-datafab

[    6.658480] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums_eneub6250

[    6.658507] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-freecom

[    6.658535] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-isd200

[    6.658561] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-jumpshot

[    6.658594] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-karma

[    6.658623] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-onetouch

[    6.658658] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-realtek

[    6.658687] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-sddr09

[    6.658715] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-sddr55

[    6.658744] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-usbat

[    6.658811] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    6.658819] i8042: PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

[    6.661095] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    6.661451] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    6.661803] usbcore: registered new interface driver appletouch

[    6.661840] usbcore: registered new interface driver bcm5974

[    6.662519] usbcore: registered new interface driver synaptics_usb

[    6.662588] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbtouchscreen

[    6.662653] rtc_cmos 00:00: RTC can wake from S4

[    6.662860] rtc_cmos 00:00: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    6.662897] rtc_cmos 00:00: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram

[    6.662923] i2c /dev entries driver

[    6.663880] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: SMBus using PCI interrupt

[    6.677186] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.34.0-ioctl (2015-10-28) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    6.677214] Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.3

[    6.677221] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol H4 registered

[    6.677263] Bluetooth: HCI UART protocol BCM registered

[    6.677306] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

[    6.677453] sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver

[    6.677461] sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

[    6.678646] sdhci-acpi 80860F14:01: No vmmc regulator found

[    6.678654] sdhci-acpi 80860F14:01: No vqmmc regulator found

[    6.682384] mmc0: SDHCI controller on ACPI [80860F14:01] using ADMA

[    6.682453] wbsd: Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC card interface driver

[    6.682461] wbsd: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

[    6.682613] VUB300 Driver rom wait states = 1C irqpoll timeout = 0400

[    6.682793] usbcore: registered new interface driver vub300

[    6.682833] usbcore: registered new interface driver ushc

[    6.682888] sdhci-pltfm: SDHCI platform and OF driver helper

[    6.682939] EFI Variables Facility v0.08 2004-May-17

[    6.700433] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    6.700982] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    6.700990] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    6.718200] [drm] GMBUS [i915 gmbus vga] timed out, falling back to bit banging on pin 2

[    6.729409] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    6.741101] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

[    6.741303] hid-rmi 0018:06CB:7442.0001: Scanning PDT...

[    6.749234] hid-rmi 0018:06CB:7442.0001: Found F34 on page 0x00

[    6.751781] hid-rmi 0018:06CB:7442.0001: Found F01 on page 0x00

[    6.761801] hid-rmi 0018:06CB:7442.0001: Found F11 on page 0x00

[    6.768472] hid-rmi 0018:06CB:7442.0001: Found F54 on page 0x01

[    6.775457] hid-rmi 0018:06CB:7442.0001: Found F30 on page 0x02

[    6.782150] hid-rmi 0018:06CB:7442.0001: rmi_scan_pdt: Done with PDT scan.

[    6.814478] hid-rmi 0018:06CB:7442.0001: rmi_populate_f11: size in mm: 91 x 52

[    6.830125] hid-rmi 0018:06CB:7442.0001: firmware id: 1727444

[    6.830212] input: SYN1EDE:00 06CB:7442 as /devices/platform/80860F41:00/i2c-0/i2c-SYN1EDE:00/0018:06CB:7442.0001/input/input5

[    6.830492] hid-rmi 0018:06CB:7442.0001: input,hidraw0: I2C HID v1.00 Mouse [SYN1EDE:00 06CB:7442] on i2c-SYN1EDE:00

[    6.830742] mmc0: MAN_BKOPS_EN bit is not set

[    6.830819] Initializing HPQ6001 module

[    6.830905] input: HP Wireless hotkeys as /devices/virtual/input/input6

[    6.832445] intel_oaktrail: Platform not recognized (You could try the module's force-parameter)

[    6.832445] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    6.832463] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    6.832703] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    6.832922] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    6.832962] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    6.833221] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    6.833629] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    6.833886] sit: IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    6.834121] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    6.834178] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

[    6.834186] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

[    6.834193] Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

[    6.834196] Bluetooth: BNEP socket layer initialized

[    6.834199] Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

[    6.834202] Bluetooth: HIDP socket layer initialized

[    6.834232] lib80211: common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers

[    6.834234] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

[    6.834237] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

[    6.834240] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

[    6.834242] lib80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

[    6.834258] Key type dns_resolver registered

[    6.834640] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x30678, pf=0x8, revision=0x830

[    6.834648] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x30678, pf=0x8, revision=0x830

[    6.834710] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.01 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    6.835006] registered taskstats version 1

[    6.837378] Key type encrypted registered

[    6.837834]   Magic number: 1:765:163

[    6.844779] mmc0: new HS200 MMC card at address 0001

[    6.845019] mmcblk0: mmc0:0001 SDW32G 29.1 GiB 

[    6.845170] mmcblk0boot0: mmc0:0001 SDW32G partition 1 4.00 MiB

[    6.845314] mmcblk0boot1: mmc0:0001 SDW32G partition 2 4.00 MiB

[    6.845459] mmcblk0rpmb: mmc0:0001 SDW32G partition 3 4.00 MiB

[    6.848705]  mmcblk0: p1 p2 p3

[    7.010283] usb 1-3: new high-speed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    7.231415] usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=05c8, idProduct=036e

[    7.231418] usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    7.231420] usb 1-3: Product: HP Truevision HD

[    7.231421] usb 1-3: Manufacturer: SunplusIT INC.

[    7.252294] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2166.666 MHz

[    7.252297] clocksource: tsc: mask: 0xffffffffffffffff max_cycles: 0x1f3b3172f25, max_idle_ns: 440795274731 ns

[    7.455961] usb 1-4: new high-speed USB device number 3 using xhci_hcd

[    7.625813] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=05e3, idProduct=0610

[    7.625823] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[    7.625831] usb 1-4: Product: USB2.0 Hub

[    7.626711] hub 1-4:1.0: USB hub found

[    7.626993] hub 1-4:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    7.627846] usb: port power management may be unreliable

[    7.896673] usb 1-4.2: new full-speed USB device number 4 using xhci_hcd

[    7.974090] usb 1-4.2: New USB device found, idVendor=0a5c, idProduct=216c

[    7.974093] usb 1-4.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    7.974095] usb 1-4.2: Product: BCM43142A0

[    7.974097] usb 1-4.2: Manufacturer: Broadcom Corp

[    7.974099] usb 1-4.2: SerialNumber: D85DE2E77C12

[    7.993802] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: bound 0000:00:02.0 (ops 0xffffffff81bd3cf0)

[    8.000404] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 170x48

[    8.058392] usb 1-4.3: new high-speed USB device number 5 using xhci_hcd

[    8.079944] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0: autoconfig for ALC3227: line_outs=1 (0x14/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0) type:speaker

[    8.079946] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    speaker_outs=0 (0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    8.079951] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    hp_outs=1 (0x21/0x0/0x0/0x0/0x0)

[    8.079952] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    mono: mono_out=0x0

[    8.079954] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:    inputs:

[    8.079957] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:      Mic=0x19

[    8.079959] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC0D0:      Internal Mic=0x12

[    8.109992] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[    8.111899] console [netcon0] enabled

[    8.113787] netconsole: network logging started

[    8.116387] ALSA device list:

[    8.118271]   No soundcards found.

[    8.150584] usb 1-4.3: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=0177

[    8.152494] usb 1-4.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    8.154434] usb 1-4.3: Product: USB2.0-CRW

[    8.156328] usb 1-4.3: Manufacturer: Generic

[    8.158179] usb 1-4.3: SerialNumber: 20121112761000000

[    8.163808] usb-storage 1-4.3:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected

[    8.165861] scsi host0: usb-storage 1-4.3:1.0

[    8.179002] input: HDA Digital PCBeep as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input7

[    8.181810] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    8.183789] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    8.186094] input: HDA Intel PCH Mic as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input8

[    8.186163] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    8.186164] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    8.186165] md: autorun ...

[    8.186165] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    8.191734] EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p2): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities

[    8.197230] EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    8.197246] VFS: Mounted root (ext4 filesystem) readonly on device 179:2.

[    8.198707] devtmpfs: mounted

[    8.203339] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1128K (ffffffff82096000 - ffffffff821b0000)

[    8.208899] input: HDA Intel PCH Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input9

[    8.211107] input: HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input10

[    8.254050] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc

[    9.173021] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic- SD/MMC/MS PRO    1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

[    9.175540] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    9.902757] udevd[1919]: starting version 3.1.5

[    9.916251] random: udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read, 70 bits of entropy available)

[    9.916774] random: udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read, 70 bits of entropy available)

[    9.916809] random: udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read, 70 bits of entropy available)

[    9.916854] random: udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read, 70 bits of entropy available)

[    9.916909] random: udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read, 70 bits of entropy available)

[    9.976601] random: udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read, 72 bits of entropy available)

[    9.976662] random: udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read, 72 bits of entropy available)

[    9.976720] random: udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read, 72 bits of entropy available)

[    9.976824] random: udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read, 72 bits of entropy available)

[    9.982645] Bluetooth: hci0 command 0x1001 tx timeout

[    9.988089] random: udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read, 72 bits of entropy available)

[   10.022807] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 60874752 512-byte logical blocks: (31.2 GB/29.0 GiB)

[   10.023114] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[   10.023121] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 2f 00 00 00

[   10.023474] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   10.025806]  sda: sda1

[   10.027059] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

[   10.200781] wl: module license 'MIXED/Proprietary' taints kernel.

[   10.200787] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[   10.361318] wlan0: Broadcom BCM4365 802.11 Hybrid Wireless Controller 6.30.223.271 (r587334)

[   10.364633] wl 0000:01:00.0 wlp1s0: renamed from wlan0

[   10.465039] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[   11.269736] EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p2): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[   11.421978] Adding 1984508k swap on /dev/mmcblk0p3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1984508k SS

[   11.488183] FAT-fs (mmcblk0p1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.

[   11.496558] FAT-fs (sda1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.

[   12.564901] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   12.564908] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[   12.564910] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[   12.564914] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   12.564918] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz, 92000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   12.564921] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   12.564925] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   12.564929] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   12.564932] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   12.564935] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   12.564938] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[   17.993782] Bluetooth: hci0: BCM: Reading local version info failed (-110)

[ 1251.585802] ACPI Error: [PMIN] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20150930/psargs-359)

[ 1251.585814] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB.PCI0.LPCB.EC0._Q33] (Node ffff8800760959d8), AE_NOT_FOUND (20150930/psparse-542)

[ 1268.948968] Corrupted low memory at ffff8800000013d0 (13d0 phys) = 520000000000000

[ 1268.948986] Corrupted low memory at ffff8800000013d8 (13d8 phys) = 00002200

[ 1268.949045] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[ 1268.949054] WARNING: CPU: 0 PID: 3027 at arch/x86/kernel/check.c:141 check_for_bios_corruption+0xc4/0x120()

[ 1268.949056] Memory corruption detected in low memory

[ 1268.949058] Modules linked in: wl(PO)

[ 1268.949065] CPU: 0 PID: 3027 Comm: kworker/0:2 Tainted: P           O    4.4.39-gentoo #3

[ 1268.949067] Hardware name: Hewlett-Packard HP Stream Notebook PC 11/8023, BIOS F.08 12/26/2014

[ 1268.949071] Workqueue: events check_corruption

[ 1268.949074]  0000000000000000 ffff880069907d30 ffffffff814427aa ffff880069907d78

[ 1268.949079]  ffffffff81dbea37 ffff880069907d68 ffffffff81055e62 0000000000000000

[ 1268.949083]  ffff880000010000 ffffffff821f23d0 0000000000000001 ffff880000000000

[ 1268.949087] Call Trace:

[ 1268.949094]  [<ffffffff814427aa>] dump_stack+0x4d/0x63

[ 1268.949099]  [<ffffffff81055e62>] warn_slowpath_common+0x82/0xc0

[ 1268.949104]  [<ffffffff81055ee9>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x49/0x50

[ 1268.949108]  [<ffffffff81044b84>] check_for_bios_corruption+0xc4/0x120

[ 1268.949111]  [<ffffffff81044be9>] check_corruption+0x9/0x40

[ 1268.949116]  [<ffffffff8106c8ba>] process_one_work+0x14a/0x400

[ 1268.949119]  [<ffffffff8106ce97>] worker_thread+0x47/0x440

[ 1268.949123]  [<ffffffff8106ce50>] ? rescuer_thread+0x2e0/0x2e0

[ 1268.949127]  [<ffffffff81071e26>] kthread+0xc6/0xe0

[ 1268.949131]  [<ffffffff81071d60>] ? kthread_park+0x50/0x50

[ 1268.949136]  [<ffffffff81b286df>] ret_from_fork+0x3f/0x70

[ 1268.949139]  [<ffffffff81071d60>] ? kthread_park+0x50/0x50

[ 1268.949142] ---[ end trace 79868a6ad416a325 ]---
```

Any ideas? Is this normal?

----------

## eccerr0r

It looks like you have one of those bios that corrupts low memory which may affect ACPI, and should modify your kernel config to compensate.

Not sure if you have CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW set to something special or not... The default I think is 64, which should work for you case...if you had set it to 4 then this might be the problem.

----------

## skiwarz

I set CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW to 640 (the maximum) just now. It was previously set to 64. Still have the same issue, however. I also set CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION just to be sure.

Is that a known issue that some BIOSs corrupt the low memory? And this sort of ACPI error could result? I haven't found anything useful on google, so knowing that there definitely is a problem would be a relief.

Thanks

----------

## eccerr0r

They may or may not be related, but for some reason the kernel option to disable using the low memory should make that error go away which it didn't...

It may well also be that your ACPI tables are simply written wrong, which is possible too.  A firmware upgrade may help if one exists.

----------

## skiwarz

There is new firmware, but only available in a .exe for windows. Lol. I remember having the same problem when I tried a xubuntu build.

I read an arch article about recompiling a dsdt table, but avoided it because it said the modern linux kernel is already robust enough to handle basically anything. Have you heard of that being done? I'll probably give it a shot

----------

## Roman_Gruber

When you have issues, you should use the latest kernel.org kernels.

First question at bugs.kernel.org: Does it happens with recent kernels?

You boot from a memory card? 

```
root=/dev/mmcblk0p2
```

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *skiwarz wrote:*   

> There is new firmware, but only available in a .exe for windows. Lol. I remember having the same problem when I tried a xubuntu build.
> 
> I read an arch article about recompiling a dsdt table, but avoided it because it said the modern linux kernel is already robust enough to handle basically anything. Have you heard of that being done? I'll probably give it a shot

 

You can recompile your DSDT.

The thing is like I have with a buggy ASUS UEFI.

How do i correct some stuff. It needs higher knowledge, which is bios related, hardware related.

The datasheet for my chip form my mainboard is not available anymore. so i can not read the specs. 

Without the specs i have no glue what those bits means!

--

I already found why my ASUS g75VW disables the brightness keys. Too bad withotu specs its more a guessing game how to correct the DSDT.

I have one way to enable only the brightness keys, and everythign else is broken

everything else works without brightness keys.

--

Schematics or die !

----------

## eccerr0r

It looks like this machine is one of those "newer" laptops/netbooks that have the Atom SOC CPUs which does indeed use an eMMC or something as a root disk.  Though not extremely new at this point, they are one-off devices, which I suppose firmware writers will write and forget... and definitely not test Linux.

BTW this is what the OP wanted to highlight, which I missed when reading the first time around:

```

[    0.091039] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.091054] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF88007343BE00 00015F (v01 PmRef  ApIst    00003000 INTL 20130117)

[    0.092147] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.092161] ACPI: SSDT 0xFFFF88007948F0C0 00008D (v01 PmRef  ApCst    00003000 INTL 20130117)

[    0.093752] ACPI : EC: EC started

[    6.114452] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    6.114487] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S5)

[    6.114495] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    6.114574] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    6.115445] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff] reserved in ACPI motherboard resources 

```

The 6 second gap would indeed get annoying. (My netbook also has a 6 second wait, but it's due to one of the SSDs not having a 'master' device and Linux insisting on a master device, waiting for it.)

----------

## skiwarz

Yep, so this is an HP Stream 11. Built in early 2015-era. It does use one of those eMMC cards for storage, which explains the mmcblk0p2. It was built with only Windows in mind, however for $180, how could I refuse? It's a pretty nifty little thing, but a pain to get working.

I'll try the standard kernels from kernel.org. I doubt I'll see much, but maybe...

----------

## eccerr0r

Seems like you're having much more luck than I had on my embedded Atom tablet... it too has eMMC, but it runs so poorly that it's not worth running.  Wifi networking is junk (SDIO), X11 is flaky, power doesn't work...

Granted I haven't tried in over a year, perhaps new kernels will be better, alas, this quad core tablet is stuck with 1GB RAM forever.

----------

## skiwarz

I managed to update the bios and grabbed a kernel from kernel.org, but still no luck.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

You may try this. => GalliumOS' patches (https://github.com/GalliumOS/linux/tree/v4.9.4/galliumos/diffs) 

Not sure if it does something. But your box may look like, may be build like those boxes.

----------

